# French manicure and tanning.



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 9, 2007)

To keep your white tipped nails from turning yellow in the tanning bed always cover them with nail tips for this purpose or bandaids. AlsoUse a whitening tooth polish on a nail brush to naturally brighten up white nail tips. Kookie:glasses:


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive always known to put somethin on em to keep them from turning yellow but I didnt know about the toothpaste. Thanks for the great tips.


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been a nail tech for 7 years and have never had my client's frenches yellow - no matter how often they tan. try using a topcoat with a sunscreen in it or a purple colored topcoat which counteracts yellowing (Creative has one that I love called SUper Shiny!)


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2007)

cool tip. thanks.


----------

